# 2 month stay with family (2 young children)



## Xtk (May 9, 2017)

We will be at HKU for two months, but we haven't been able to find HKU housing to fit our needs. My husband and I have 2 young children (4 and under) and my cousin will be coming with to help with the child care. Is there a decent serviced 3 bedroom apartment that you would recommend? If not, what would be the best neighborhood? We will need close MTR access and hopefully children's activities would not be too far. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Greetings,

Since your post is considered as a classified advertisement and not really permitted on the forum, I must close the thread.

However, you might want to search These Results that should help you to some degree.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have restore this post in the hope that local members will have suggestions of companies.
However if anyone can offer accomodation they need to do so by PM.
It is perfectly OK to post recommendations of companies that might help.


http://www.gohome.com.hk/serviced-apartments/property/en/

servicedapartments.com.hk

http://hongkong.asiaxpat.com/property/serviced.asp have a detailed list of more expensive options

https://www.homeyhomey.com/

http://www.etech-centre.com/apt/rates.html


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

XTC, depending on when you are going there is a possibility that there may some expats looking for house sits. 
These are generally advertised in the online edition of the SCMP ( south china morning post) and Hong Kong Standard. 

Which university site will you be attending?


----------

